# [Tour de Eurasia 2007] Belarus, Russia, China (with Tibet and Himalayas), Nepal, India, Pakistan, Iran, Turkey



## khan_tengri (Dec 29, 2006)

^^ Thanks, You can't be wait too long 




> are you called Marco Polo?


Oh no, there was/is many better travellers than me


----------



## khan_tengri (Dec 29, 2006)

Suburbs of Krasnoyarsk.



















Panorama of Krasnoyarsk.










Krasnoyarsk - mosaic in front of the railway station.










Krasnoyarsk - Railway Square.










Krasnoyarsk [4105km] - completed in 2004 roku a new building of railway station.










Yenisei River in Krasnoyarsk - north view.










Yenisei River in Krasnoyarsk - south view (Eastern Sayan).










Views between Krasnoyarsk and Uyar.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi, dear my buddy, where are following pix? come on, share them with us!:cheers:


----------



## khan_tengri (Dec 29, 2006)

^^ There are 


Views between Krasnoyarsk and Uyar.




























Irkutsk Passenger Station. [5193km] - Electric locomotive ВЛ80 with post-luggage train #904 Moscow - Vladivostok.









Irkutsk - Railway Square; one car accident and big traffic jam 



















Irkutsk - station building.










Inside station buliding.










Depart from Irkutsk, Angara River right.










Irkutsk - Angara River and one with two bridges (on the south part of city there is road on the Irkustk Dam too).


----------



## khan_tengri (Dec 29, 2006)

Irkutsk.










Irkutsk - new bridge under construction.










Irkutsk.



















End of Irkutsk.










Here connect line from the city and western ring road freight line










Views between Irkutsk an Kultuk, the youngest line on Transsib. It was construct about 60 years ago, when Russia build Irkutsk Dam. Water level increase about 1 metre and some part of Krugobaikalskaya Railway find under water.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

HUGE trip huh?!

Keep posting


----------



## khan_tengri (Dec 29, 2006)

Views between Irkutsk an Kultuk.





































Afrer 1,5 hours from Irkutsk we can see the pearl of Siberia....










Lake Baikal.










This route (mountain level - Baikal level) have many meanders and tunnels, so train speed is not fast.


----------



## khan_tengri (Dec 29, 2006)

Kultuk.


















Here a new route is finish, right we see old Krugobaikalskaya Railway, where tourist can ride a special train (Irkutsk - Port Baikal)










So let's start a few hours trip around South coast of Baikal.


----------



## khan_tengri (Dec 29, 2006)

Slyudyanka [5319km].










Slyudyanka.










Slyudyanka - Go East.









Baikal and Baikal...


----------



## khan_tengri (Dec 29, 2006)

Somewhere in Buryatia - Selenga River Valley.










Selenga.










Selenga's Bridge.










Selenga and suburbs of Ulan-Ude.










Ulan-Ude [5649km] - capital of Buriacji. Railway Station.










Petrovskij Zavod [5792km]










Petrovskij Zavod. 










Chita [6206km] - Railway Station. We have here 13 hours between trains, so it was a good time to see the city.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Great thread. It's nice to see landscapes we don't see all to often here. Lots of evergreen forests 

Too bad you didn't have enough time to visit many cities along the route.


----------



## khan_tengri (Dec 29, 2006)

Chita - Railway Station.










Chita - we go to the center.











Kazan Cathedral.










Lenin's Square.





























Lenin's Monument.










Lenin's Street.










Lenin's Square.










Others part of city.


----------



## khan_tengri (Dec 29, 2006)

Chita - others part of city.


----------



## khan_tengri (Dec 29, 2006)

Chita - others part of city.

















































































Great restaurant with very tasty russian food.


----------



## khan_tengri (Dec 29, 2006)

Chita - Lenin's Square.










Kazan Cathedral - view from Railway Station Chita-2.










South part of Chita.










Railway Station Chita-2 - East view.










Our train #650 "Dauria" Chita - Zabaykalsk.










We leave Chita.










Chersky Range.










Chersky Range.


----------



## khan_tengri (Dec 29, 2006)

Last morning in Russia. We are not so far (about 100 km) from Krasnokamensk - place with Mikhail Khodorkovsky prison.




























Zabaykalsk [6666km] - last station in Russia.










Zabaykalsk Railway Station.



























Zabaykalsk.










Chinese border on horizon.










Russian border.










Last view on Russia.









Next stop - China.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It is indeed that this thread is more amazing and great (those places) from last time i checked  keep up the good work


----------



## khan_tengri (Dec 29, 2006)

Chinese border.










First meters in China.










A few kilometer road from border terminal to Manzhouli.










Chinese version of Russian Disneyland? 










Manzhouli - our first city in China. Long time ago it was a Russian city and trains from Moscow to Vladivostok ride here.










Bicycle paradise.










Everywhere are Russian letters, and many people speak in Russian, so it was't problem with talking.










Very cheap taxi from centre to railway station.










City.










They build everywhere and everything.


----------



## khan_tengri (Dec 29, 2006)

Manzhouli










Russian climate.










Railway Square.










First contact with Chinese cuisine - tasty and cheap.










Manzhouli by night.




























Early morning (about 4 a.m.) - one hour to train.










Railway Square.










Railway Station in Manzhouli.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

cant wait cant wait


----------

